# How do I market myself in an abstract world.



## Susan (Jan 8, 2013)

I am have been painting for four years now. I have trained myself to be a photorealist. I am looking for helpful tips in marketing myself out of my small hometown. This video is examples of my work. (the music is performed by my brother 

http://youtu.be/JRAj7wnhSe8


----------



## AmandaEck (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes, abstract artwork has immense importance today. People largely buy such paintings for home and office decor. I think you can directly market the paintings in your city. You can also use web to sell your paintings.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

One of the best thing any artist can do is join a guild, any guild with merit will have many connections and will help with showing and marketing their artists. Enter as many shows that you are able to and contests. Donate some of your art to charity events to raise money for whatever cause they are raising it for. People do not know they want to buy art most of the time until they see it on somebodies wall.

Always have some business cards and or small flyers with your work, create a presence on the web wherever there are free sites to show your work.

Talk with business owners of coffee shops, banks, hospitals etc... to see if they would hang your work.

Give some pieces away to people who know people that would see the art and possibly want your work, trust me giving away a little of your work can bring in some really big clientele, just have to pick the right people to show your work. If you are one of the artist who does not like to give art away because they think they need to be paid for everything they do...Think of it this way, you will have to spend the same amount of money or possibly more for printed marketing materials. This way people will see your work first hand and not through a printed flyer.

Mentioning flyers, have some really nice flyers of a few of your best works, and give them out every time you have a potential client and even when you do not think there may be a client.

Small towns are the best places to be when you are starting out selling your work, everybody knows everybody and word of mouth is the best free marketing you can get.

I have so many ways I market and will continue this thread later on when I have a bit more time...


----------

